# hinkley, judge lake first time



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thinking about heading over to hinkley or judges, maybe both monday afternoon. Anybody fish these? know of the ice conditions? any tips? never fished either before anything would help.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

There were several guys on the ice at Judges today on about 3 inches of ice. Ledge lake is not safe yet with only about 2 inches of good ice. Both lakes are stocked with trout now for ice fishing. I'm sure that by Monday both will be ok to fish safely.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Forgot to mention, Hinckley lake does not get stocked with trout for ice fishing, it only gets stocked with trout in the spring.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I have been skunked at ledge three times this year. I cant figure out what is going on. Ice is only 2 inches


----------



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

isnt ledge very small? like four acres? i wanted to try there because i thought it would be easy to get on fish, maybe i was wrong..what were you fishing for/using?


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

make that 4 days of being skunked there haha. I give up until they put the second load of trout in there. The lake is small, but the ice is not good everywhere. The ice is good in the wrong area I guess. I was using a pin nim with maggots and a float. Also tried orange power bait. Also had a on a 1/64 black n chart fly jig n maggots. Have fished about 20 hours there so far for NO fish.


----------



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

whens the second load go in?


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

The fish are there, very few have been caught because of the thin ice. I fished it for a little while on tuesday and had my fl-18 and the fish are just not moving, they're sitting on the bottom. You have to move until you find them which is hard to do on questionable ice.
I fished for about an hour before I heard a loud crack right under my feet and got off pronto! Kprice, have you tried Judges? Some fish are being caught there!
Justinmay, a lot of guys fish with power bait, which is ok but the only thing you will catch with power bait is trout so I usually use waxworms or maggots. That way I can fish for gills, bass and crappies too!


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Drove by Ledge lake several times in mid December and noticed the lake level was drawn down(very low) for some reason. Maybe had some improvement projects or just cleaning up the lake. Not sure if its back to normal levels but perhaps they didnt put ant trout in yet because of water level and improvement projects. Might explain why your not catchin any trout.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Metroparks website says last week 250 pounds of trout were stocked in ledge. I heard in the fall the lake was lowered also, but don't remember why. Here's the link. http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Bluefinn said:


> Metroparks website says last week 250 pounds of trout were stocked in ledge. I heard in the fall the lake was lowered also, but don't remember why. Here's the link. http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/


this is true the lake was def stocked. I talked to a guy that was there when they stocked it. This guy also had pictures of the lake when they drained it. It was pretty nice of him to show me. I think I know where the fish would be, but the ice is only 1.5 in in most areas. Ice is about 2.5 in, 20 yards out from the dock


----------



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

skunked at both judges and ledge, few bites and lost one halfway to the hole, poor hookset at judges..only out for about 2 and a half hours or so total.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Fish just do not want to bite. I have had enough of ledge lake. I might come back if i hear a good report otherwise I think both lakes are a waste of time.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's a pic I took in early December. If you know the lake you can see they installed a new standpipe. The lake is up about about 3 feet from when the pic was taken but still down about 3 feet. It looks to me like eventually it will be higher than before giving easier and more shore access.


----------

